
Show HN: Grow your audience with a curated newsletter - khuknows
https://letterfuel.com/
======
khuknows
I run a newsletter for a design site
([https://uimovement.com/](https://uimovement.com/)) and found the process of
putting the digest together tedious and time consuming, so I build a tool to
make it way quicker and easier.

Letterfuel makes it super easy to build a digest style email newsletter. It's
a super easy way to grow an audience around a topic.

In terms of tech, it's Django on the back end and React on the front. I spent
way to long building this without validating the idea, but it's something I
wanted to myself. Hopefully some of you who have been considering starting a
newsletter will find it useful too. I'll be around to answer questions.

